# css popup zentriert



## Mojo58 (6. September 2011)

hallo,
ich hab im forum zwar schon einige themen dazu gefunden, nichts davon hat aber geholfen.

ich möchte ein css popup auf die startseite einbinden, das über allen anderen elementen liegt. das div soll zentriert auf der seite angezeigt werden. ohne die angabe von position: absolute; beeinflusst das div die anderen elemente. mit der angabe wird das div aber nicht mehr zentriert!


```
<html>
<head>
<title>DIV Test</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="divtest.css">
</head>
<body>
<div id="divtest">
	<div id="popup">
	<img src="einbild.png">
	</div>
</div>

<div>
	div 1
	<div>
	div 1.1
		<div>
		div 1.1.1
		</div>
	</div>
	<div>
	div 1.2
	</div>
</div>

</body>
```


```
#divtest {
	text-align:center; 
	padding: 120px;
	z-index: 999;
	position: absolute;
	
	}
	
#popup {
	text-align: center;
	border: 1px solid black;	
	width: 550px;
	height: 550px;	
	margin: auto;
	background-color: white;
	
	}
```

ich hoffe, jemand kann mir dabei helfen.
gruß


----------



## hela (6. September 2011)

Hallo,

hier wird gezeigt, wie man ein absolut positioniertes Blockelement zentrieren kann:
Eine Seite vertikal und horizontal zentrieren


----------

